

F8 2011 Conference by Facebook - code_devil
http://f8.facebook.com

======
ltamake
Not attending. Big waste of time and money. I don't want to spend that much
money for airfare, a ticket to the conference, and hotel/food fees just to
watch Zuckerberg reveal something I won't use and to talk to developers for
help I can get on Stack Overflow for free.

~~~
loganlinn
First, all conferences are expensive in terms of time and money. That's a
given.

 _> just to watch Zuckerberg reveal something I won't use_

I think you're overlooking the value. It's not about going for a keynote or
being entertained/catered to; its about the interaction. The ability to talk
to the people that've built the tools you are using is extremely powerful.
Would you rather talk to an expert on a subject matter, or post a question on
SO and hope someone has had a similar experience? This is just one of the
reasons why conferences like this are "worth it".

~~~
sorbus
> Would you rather talk to an expert on a subject matter, or post a question
> on SO and hope someone has had a similar experience?

Personally, I would rather that people post their questions - and then receive
the answers - somewhere that's easily searchable, so that when other people
have the same questions they can easily find an answer. There is certainly
value in increasing the number of experts, though, so perhaps that's what you
were pointing at.

~~~
loganlinn
I was alluding to the fact that talking directly to a FB dev to get or give
suggestions is extremely valuable. Especially when speaking on non-trivial
topics.

------
dotBen
FYI even at $400/ticket, Facebook are almost certainly losing money on putting
on the event.

$400 is that interesting price range where it will be a 'big waste of money'
_(as one other commenter put it)_ to anyone who isn't otherwise directly
involved and profiting from the Facebook platform ecosystem.

$400 is simply an economic-based velvet rope.

~~~
susanhi
How are you able to say that they're losing money at $400/ticket? This is a
one-day conference. $400 times maybe 4000 attendees = $1.6 million. That
should be plenty to pull off a one-day conference.

~~~
dotBen
Well, I've been to previous F8's and other events in that venue - it isn't
going to be a 4000 person event.

------
susanhi
Anybody registered and really exciting about attending? Or is Facebook losing
it's steam among developers?

~~~
tszming
Tickets are sold out already.

------
sidcool
This in interesting. Last time FB held the conference they introduced the
Social Graph....

~~~
flyt
What you mean is: Last time FB held their f8 conference they introduced the
Like button, which has experienced moderate success.

~~~
untog
Moderate success? Every major web site out there has like buttons plastered
all over their page. I'd say that the Like button has experienced phenomenal
succcess, especially in terms of what it gives Facebook.

~~~
invisiblefunnel
Of course, flyt was being sarcastic I believe.

------
Raphael
Such a creepy name. "Fate".

